# Which Noga To Get?



## housedad (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm making a order at Enco and one of the items I want is a Noga.  I don't have one now and was wondering which one to get,  base or the  tip adjustable.  (FAB or FAT)     Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## tomh (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 3 noga 
1  with adjustment on base   enco   # 326-1364   =    I like this one best,  especially when using on the lathe. 

1  adjustment on arm    enco  # 326-1369

1   that mounts in the spindle enco#890-1343


----------



## housedad (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks.  I ordered the 326-1364.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 1, 2015)

" Darkzero "  would say get at least 1 of every style.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't seen Darkzero post in a long while anyone know what's up with him?


----------



## Sandia (Dec 1, 2015)

On that subject, what happened to RayC ?


----------



## JR49 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sandia said:


> On that subject, what happened to RayC ?


                 I have been wondering the same thing, It seems all the posts I read trying to learn more about new PM 932 PDF (still in the box) it is always Ray C, who answers the questions.  But now, he doesn't seem to be here anymore.  Anyone Know what's up???  thanks,  JR49


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys.   I've been doing the same thing trying to figure out which Noga/s to get.   I went with the 326-1364 also

Fwiw i used the "cyber" 25% and "Monday" free ship codes which are apparently still valid well into Wednesday afternoon.  Not sure how long they continue to work.


----------



## housedad (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm glad the codes still work, too.   Looking around at the dismal sales the retailers had around the country for Black Friday weekend and Cyber monday,  I see that a lot of them are extending their sales through the week.    I heard on a couple of news feeds that sales were down as much as 80%  

That kind of smells like bad tidings to come...


----------



## dlane (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a noga that deburs things


----------

